# C/S delivery w/ severe adhesions abdominal wall



## JulieM (Jul 11, 2012)

I need help with a c-section delivery. the patient had lysis of adhesions on the abdominal wall and the bladder as well. what code would i use for the adhesions??


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 12, 2012)

JulieM said:


> I need help with a c-section delivery. the patient had lysis of adhesions on the abdominal wall and the bladder as well. what code would i use for the adhesions??



When I look up Delivery, complicated by: adhesions in the Index, it gives me 654.4_. Look at that code, and I would add a modifier 22 to my c-section code as long as my provider's documentation clearly stated that the adhesions were present and made for a more difficult/work intensive delivery. I hope this helps!


----------

